# Best Self-Tan/Moisturizer out there?



## CassBH (May 10, 2006)

Hey everyone! Been a while since I posted...my twins are keeping me quite busy! I was wonderiing: now that every major skincare line seems to be making a self-tan moisturizer (like the original Jergen's one), are there any that you have found to be better than others?

I have fair/medium skin tones, if that helps. Looking forward to heariing your thoughts...sorry if this is a repeat question!

Cass


----------



## michal_cohen (May 10, 2006)

i love johnson&amp;johnson

it taning in progres i use it every day

i got two of them one to body and 1 to face they great:

1 the tan 4 face is alsoo a mustorizer

and the tan 4 the body is alsoo a body crem

i used some aders but i looked like a caret

and nedded a lots of




to wash it off


----------



## julier (May 10, 2006)

I've been really wanting to hear reviews too. Am not sunning (never have much) at all this year...I have horrible sun spots all over my legs! Someone on another board raved about Hawaiian Tropics. I was wondering about the spray on by Neutrogena.

I make my own lotions &amp; body butters so I didn't really want something I had to use everyday. It's been the only way I can keep the flaky skin away...using my own stuff!

Julie


----------



## blackmettalic (May 10, 2006)

I use the Jergen's moisturizer in medium and have a nice glow from it.


----------



## CassBH (May 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blackmettalic* I use the Jergen's moisturizer in medium and have a nice glow from it.



Actually, I have been using this one, too, and it seems to work well. But when I started using it, it seemed there were not many out there, so I was just wondering if there were any that got even more rave reviews than this one. I thought I heard that the L'Oreal one was supposed to be made specifically for fairer skin tones.


----------



## xjackie83 (May 10, 2006)

is this for your face or body.

I've read in a magazine that Dove's energizer (or a name similar to that) is really good and will even out your skin tone.


----------



## redcar1 (May 10, 2006)

loreal has a great one


----------



## redcar1 (May 10, 2006)

a tow pack

one tans the other gives u instant color

try iy ull love it


----------



## redcar1 (May 10, 2006)

im so sleepy maybe i should come back later when i can understand my self


----------



## redcar1 (May 10, 2006)

lol


----------



## redcar1 (May 10, 2006)

see ya latter


----------



## CassBH (May 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *redcar1* a tow pack one tans the other gives u instant color

try iy ull love it

Sorry...did I miss something? What brand are you referrring to?


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 10, 2006)

I'm using Jergen's for medium skintones as well, and it seems to work great for me. Although I've heard people say they got streaky uneven results w/ it..L'Oreal is my no fail brand, they're very reputable for all of their products. I usually always end up going back to them.



Banana Boat's is also supposed to be good. Oh, I recently discovered the tanning towelettes from L'Oreal and they work really good. It's so much easier than trying to apply messy liquid tanner all over your face and trying to get it even.


----------



## HarleyQuin (May 10, 2006)

Does anyone know about the fragrance of the L'Oreal version? I'm using Jergens right now and I'm loving the results, but my 8 yr old son says I stink LOL It's very much the typical tanner smell. I'm guessing that's from some ingredient used, I can't imagine they'd make it smell that way intentionally. I'd love to try something with a nicer fragrance.

HQ


----------



## graceface (Jun 16, 2006)

There are a whole bunch of daily moisturizers that have "enhancers" that work to add that "glow" you want. I tried the Olay Quench and I'd have to say the moisturizer is good but the cream has that chemically tanner smell- so i'd have so say don't get it. My newspaper they did a review and the cheaper brands that ranked high were "L'oreal Sublime Glow Daily Moisturizer" and "Aveeno Continuous Radiance". A co-worker of mine has tried the Aveeno and seems to like it. Other brands that have this enhancing moisturizer are: Vaseline, Neutrogena, Nivea (it has that bad smell too), Kiehl's, Bananna Boat and a few more that I can't remember off the top of my head. Just head to the body cream section of your drug store and check it out!


----------



## julier (Jun 19, 2006)

I bought the Hawaiin Tropics &amp; really like it. Odor is very slight &amp; the color is great...not orange!

Julie


----------



## Nolee (Jun 19, 2006)

Try Chanel's one in Gold, sorry can't remeber the name.

it's the best slef-tan i'v ever used, doesn't look fake AT ALL.

no streaks nor flaking the color off like some drug store brands &gt;.&lt;

very moisturizing and the color looks very nice and subtle.


----------



## sincola (Jun 22, 2006)

I use Garnier Bodysummer for the body and Clarins Eau LactÃ©e Autobronzant for the face.


----------



## LVA (Jun 22, 2006)

i have pale ghost skin .. and i realli like Dove &lt;-- realli faint scent, unlike other lotions that makes u want to gag. Also dove doesnt require a lot of blending and it realli makes your tan look natural

Loreal Sublime bronze works realli fast and i use the light. gives even coverage and i dont get orange skin from it. yea!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Jun 23, 2006)

I love the Jergen's Natural Glow. I used it in the beginning of spring and I really liked that it didn't change my skin color too dramatically.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jul 3, 2006)

Clarins makes great self tanners! Iv'e never had a problem with streaking, etc with them.

The new Jergens is pretty good too.


----------



## saramy (Jul 3, 2006)

QVC sells one called SUN and it works great!! It comes in a spray so it's easy to apply and the color is awesome. When you shower some of the color comes off but I've noticed the longer you leave it on the deeper the tan gets. It truly is a golden color and not orangy. Also the Loreal sublime towlettes are great!! They are extremely easy to use, dry faster than anything else I've ever used and the color is not orange. I don't use much on my face because I use a bronzer that seems to blend the color with my body.


----------



## SuperNanna (Jul 3, 2006)

*I haven't tried any of the self-tanners yet, although I am tempted to ... I tried one years ago when they first came out with them (I'm talking the 60s) and I was orange-blotched all summer...therefore, my hesitation!




However, I saw on our news station here the other night, a test where they had 4 girls try different self-tanners. There was L'Oreal, Neutrogena, Jergens and Dove. The girls had done one leg only for 7 days and were comparing them. All 4 of them worked quite well as far as being natural tan colored, and the Dove gave the deepest colour. Now I'm just wondering how they look as they wear off? Anyone know?*

Thanks.


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 3, 2006)

Even though my skin is really pale, the new Jergens (for face)in Light barely did anything in terms of adding color; now I have it in Medium and I love the results!


----------



## _babsy (Jul 3, 2006)

fake bake self tanning lotion! it makes u DARK BROWN. no joke.


----------



## milkauvence (Jul 5, 2006)

Jergen's in Medium..I apply before sleeping so, I take a shower after working out, apply, and then hit the sack... usually by, the morning I already have a good tint... But you have to keep applying every 2 days to keep the color up... So, I end up going through like a bottle every two weeks... Smell is so-so... definatly not the worst I've smelt from a tanner.


----------



## shockn (Jul 5, 2006)

I used Dove for a little while and really liked it. It smells *great*. Just be sure to wash your hands cause it can get that weird orange stains on your joints.


----------



## unmuzzleme (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *shockn* I used Dove for a little while and really liked it. It smells *great*. Just be sure to wash your hands cause it can get that weird orange stains on your joints. I totally agree, except that long-term use (two weeks or more) of the Dove Energy Glow Daily Moisturizer with Subtle Self-Tanners made me look a bit more orange than I would have liked (I used the fair-to-medium toned one). 
DEFINITELY wash your hands! I didn't, and my hands looked funny





But the scent is divine



, and I think using it every other week would keep the orangeness at bay.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *blackmettalic* I use the Jergen's moisturizer in medium and have a nice glow from it.



I just got this today and I hope that I get some good color from it.


----------



## veron (Jul 8, 2006)

Neutrogena is great and it has *spf 20*


----------



## sheilarose (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LVA* i have pale ghost skin .. and i realli like Dove &lt;-- realli faint scent, unlike other lotions that makes u want to gag. Also dove doesnt require a lot of blending and it realli makes your tan look natural
Loreal Sublime bronze works realli fast and i use the light. gives even coverage and i dont get orange skin from it. yea!

I have heard alot of good things about Loreal Sublime bronze. Does it have any smell. Jergens has a terrible smell. Rather have something good that smells pleasant. I am sorta medium/light.Thanks. You look so great in your pic. You look like you have a natural tan. What product is this one that you are using for the pic.

Sheila Rose


----------



## CarolAZ (Jul 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *graceface* There are a whole bunch of daily moisturizers that have "enhancers" that work to add that "glow" you want. I tried the Olay Quench and I'd have to say the moisturizer is good but the cream has that chemically tanner smell- so i'd have so say don't get it. My newspaper they did a review and the cheaper brands that ranked high were "L'oreal Sublime Glow Daily Moisturizer" and "Aveeno Continuous Radiance". A co-worker of mine has tried the Aveeno and seems to like it. Other brands that have this enhancing moisturizer are: Vaseline, Neutrogena, Nivea (it has that bad smell too), Kiehl's, Bananna Boat and a few more that I can't remember off the top of my head. Just head to the body cream section of your drug store and check it out! I have tried the Aveeno also and really like it. However, that tanning odd smell does occur with this, but no matter which one I choose I get that odd smell for a while. But I like the Aveeno quite a bit and will continue to use it.

CarolAZ


----------



## sheilarose (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *saramy* QVC sells one called SUN and it works great!! It comes in a spray so it's easy to apply and the color is awesome. When you shower some of the color comes off but I've noticed the longer you leave it on the deeper the tan gets. It truly is a golden color and not orangy. Also the Loreal sublime towlettes are great!! They are extremely easy to use, dry faster than anything else I've ever used and the color is not orange. I don't use much on my face because I use a bronzer that seems to blend the color with my body. Way to Go!!!!!!! A QVC sister. I watch it all the time in between channels, and when I am home. I always check to see who is on and what they are selling. I am definitely going to get the Loredal towelettes. I hope they smell not too bad. I didn't know they existed. Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## vabookworm (Jul 23, 2006)

I was using the Loreal Sublime bronzer but I felt like it was gone after I took a shower (a few hours later) - felt kind of greasy too. I bought the Neutrogena spray on - which says you don't have to rub it in. When I put it on without rubbing it in, it came out kind of blotchy. If I do rub it in, I don't feel like I have any color. I think I'll try it again without rubbing it in. It doesn't feel greasy at all and it says you can workout/shower 5 minutes after putting it on.


----------



## CassBH (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Angel79* i've used fake bake too, and it really is a nice color!! How does Fake Bake differ from the results you get from other self tanners?
Also, where can I buy it? Any drugstores?

Cass


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 24, 2006)

My mum likes Johnsons Holiday skin. x


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 25, 2006)

I was using the Jergen's (body) before I went back to tanning. Now I like the Jergen's for the face because I don't always want to tan my face. It really helps to keep an even color IMO.


----------



## roseb30 (Jul 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kam_621* I'm using Jergen's for medium skintones as well, and it seems to work great for me. Although I've heard people say they got streaky uneven results w/ it..L'Oreal is my no fail brand, they're very reputable for all of their products. I usually always end up going back to them.



Banana Boat's is also supposed to be good. Oh, I recently discovered the tanning towelettes from L'Oreal and they work really good. It's so much easier than trying to apply messy liquid tanner all over your face and trying to get it even. Hi,
I use the Jergens type. It comes in a tube and is meant to be applied after showering. It really works. My biggest fear was turning orange, but this doesn't do that. It just give you that healthy summer glow.


----------



## LisaM07 (Jul 31, 2006)

Has anyone used Vaselines?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

I've given up on those... I never could find one that worked well... Neutrogena's even stopped working right for me eventually...


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 5, 2006)

I love Dove as well!!


----------



## vabookworm (Aug 5, 2006)

Correction on the Neutrogena spray on tan - you can get dressed in 5 minutes, not shower or workout. I re-read the instructions.


----------



## vickievixie (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *julier* I've been really wanting to hear reviews too. Am not sunning (never have much) at all this year...I have horrible sun spots all over my legs! Someone on another board raved about Hawaiian Tropics. I was wondering about the spray on by Neutrogena.I make my own lotions &amp; body butters so I didn't really want something I had to use everyday. It's been the only way I can keep the flaky skin away...using my own stuff!

Julie

I've tried Hawaiian Tropics and it's pretty good. I apply it daily with a big round sponge to prevent orange palms, and the color developed to a beautiful tan in one week! I'm Asian with pale, yellow-tone skin and my tan fades easily. 
Vickie


----------



## krca11 (Aug 6, 2006)

I've tried Dove, Neutrogena, Hawaiian Tropic, Banana Boat and Loreal Sublime and all gave me good colore but still left me with that "self tanner smell". Fale Bake is great for a special occasion but not something I'd use every day. Of all of the above, I really like Loreal Sublime for color.

I'm using Bath &amp; Body 24/7 gradual tanning lotion these days. I like the scent (I use use Calm- lotus blossom or the new Happiness). It's a shimmer lotion too and gives me a nice light color and great moisture. About once a week I use Dove in medium to help boost color.

I've tried quite a few facial self tanners but always end up back just using bronzer (Nars).


----------



## vickievixie (Aug 7, 2006)

I read somewhere back that someone used Hawaiian Tropic Island Glow on her face? I loved it on my legs and the smell appealed to me. I'm looking for a good self-tanner for the face now, gradual ones preferably cuz I'm clumsy



With Island Glow it never streaked, but I have used a foam one from Neutrogena and it turned out all wrong....But I'm sure I was using it all wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

krca11 why did you give up on facial self-tanners? I've never tried one for the face...


----------



## kittyk1635 (Aug 9, 2006)

I love Dove's. Right now, I'm testing Ocean Potion's EverGlow (you get about 20oz for 5 bucks). I only been using it for a few days, but it does seem to be making me a little darker so far.


----------

